# Twinkle's 17th Birthday today!!!



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She's slowed down a lot, but she's still here! 

She now sleeps most of the time. She'll get up and walk around about 45 minutes before it's time to eat, morning and evening, and once in the middle of the day, but the rest of the time she just wants to sleep.

She still enjoys eating and sniffing around outside. 

We carry her down the steps to go outside, but she comes up and back in by herself. The only thing she complains about is if it's really cold outside. She thinks it's our fault.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLE with lots of love from Lalla and Cuba and Tycho xxx


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. Happy Birthday, Twinkle! You are a STAR!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy 17th Birthday Twinkle!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

arty: Happy 17th !!! arty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday, Twinkle! 17!! You SHOULD be carried down the stairs, you are the queen, right? Great genes, Tom.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

arty: Happy Happy 17th Birthday Twinkle! 
Her granddaughter, Maggie, sends Love and Puppy licks!
We are sending party hugs :grouphug:
Jeanne


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl. Give her lots of love and hugs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Grandma Twinkle!!!

As far as the weather thing is concerned, Tom, I've decided that Havanese DO have a little "cat" in them!  Kodi will look out the door, and if he doesn't like what he sees, BARK at me!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday beautiful 17 year old!


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just visited twinkles home page. She's still beautiful. Birthday hugs from izzy and Duncan who at 15 has slowed down too


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Happy 17th Birthday, Twinkle!:whoo:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Happy 17th Birthday to Grande Dame Twinkle!! Hope you have a wonderful day! 

Jeanne & Emmie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom, how many Havanese call Twinkle, mom, granny, great granny (or more!)? I bet there's a WHOLE lot!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

WOW!!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW Twinkle - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Twinkle, happy happy birthday! :thumb:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

krandall said:


> Tom, how many Havanese call Twinkle, mom, granny, great granny (or more!)? I bet there's a WHOLE lot!


I think a few over 250. She has 6 generations below her on some pedigrees, and maybe a few even 7 generations. Almost all are still alive.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Happy birthday from great-grandpuppy, Zelda!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy 17th birthday Grandma Twinkle!!
Audrey sends her love!! <3


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I think a few over 250. She has 6 generations below her on some pedigrees, and maybe a few even 7 generations. Almost all are still alive.


I figured the number was pretty high. I bet there are a lot of stud dogs who don't have that many below them!!! A pretty important girl to the breed!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tom King said:


> She's slowed down a lot, but she's still here!
> 
> She now sleeps most of the time. She'll get up and walk around about 45 minutes before it's time to eat, morning and evening, and once in the middle of the day, but the rest of the time she just wants to sleep.
> 
> ...


Happy, happy birthday Twinkle. Your daily schedule sounds a lot like your 
half-brother, Tyler, who will be 16 1/2 on Monday. Hope your big day is very special, just like you are. You've been a great asset to the breed and sure have a lot of wonderful offspring. :hail:


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Happiest of Birthdays and much love!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday. That deserves a drumroll :drum:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Twinkle! The first time I met Pam she was showing Twinkle and she won! What a grande Dame!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

krandall said:


> I figured the number was pretty high. I bet there are a lot of stud dogs who don't have that many below them!!! A pretty important girl to the breed!


I'm sure that number is not that high for the number of generations. We never went out of our way to sell breeding dogs, and in fact, only sold very few. The 250 number I quoted was just a guess of how many puppies have come out of our house. Her son, Posh, has quite a few to outside females that I didn't think about, so the tree is actually quite a bit bigger.

I was just thinking about Havanese with Twinkle on the bottom line of their pedigree.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Twinkle. Wishing you many more days of good meals and great smells to sniff.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Karen Collins said:


> Happy Birthday Twinkle! The first time I met Pam she was showing Twinkle and she won! What a grande Dame!


I don't remember Twinkle going in the ring and not winning. Pam just never bothered to keep showing one once it finished.

I remember going to one show in Richmond, which is an hour and a half away from our house. No table or any gear in the car-just me, Pam, and Twinkle in the car with a brush and leash. We went in, sat in chairs beside the ring. Pam brushed her a little bit on her lap. When it was time to go in, they got Winners, and Breed, and we just rode back home. They didn't stay to go in Group.

She finished really fast, and she was something like 5 or 6 when Pam started showing her. She was born before the breed went AKC. She had been cut down, and Pam had to wait for her hair to grow back out. Pam finished several of our younger dogs before she started showing Twinkle.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW Mary, Tyler is right behind Twinkle in longevity! Great genes, very special pups.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Twinkle!! From your Grandson Bodi and your Great Grand daughter Maggie. Lots of puppy love being sent your way for a healthy, happy 2014 arty:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Tom King said:


> I remember going to one show in Richmond, which is an hour and a half away from our house. No table or any gear in the car-just me, Pam, and Twinkle in the car with a brush and leash. We went in, sat in chairs beside the ring. Pam brushed her a little bit on her lap. When it was time to go in, they got Winners, and Breed, and we just rode back home. They didn't stay to go in Group


That's awesome! The show where I met her was actually the one where she took BOS in Veterans class. She was 14. I think it's the show picture on Twinkle's page. I remember being so impressed with how young and bouncy Twinkle was. That trait is one of the main reasons I chose the Havanese as a breed.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy 17th Birthday, Twinkle! That is so awesome!!


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Twinkle's.Kisses and hugs from Rosie.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Twinkle, hugs & kisses to you,on your special day.:kiss:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope your birthday was wonderful!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She's up and at 'em today, going on 18.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> She's up and at 'em today, going on 18.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

She's almost as old as my horse!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tom King said:


> She's up and at 'em today, going on 18.


I'm convinced that it's those great genes she and Tyler got from Fievel. I believe he was 17 or 17+ when he left us. I haven't been able to contact Rita to find about their sire and let her know that Tyler is still with us, but due to her stroke all those years ago, I have been unable to do that. Their dams, although, different, I believe, were long lived as well. Go T & T. :thumb:


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

17...wow!! You are the queen Twinkle! Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## riverpanda (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Twinkle!!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Good dog


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's awesome!!

I don't know if I have told you this or not (probably have, lol) But Twinkle was my inspiration to get Gucci..I totally fell in love with her picture and knew I had to get a havanese that looked like her, she's quite beautiful! Had I never seen Twinkle, not sure if I would've connected and found my Guccigirl... 

Happy Birthday, Twinkle!!!!!!


----------



## jenna (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Twinkle. All best wishes to you. Andi and Tripp


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday


:clap2:
:hug:
:bounce:
:cheer2:
:dance:
:kiss:
:grouphug:
:juggle:
:drum:
arty:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy birthday, Grandma!

Love,
Maccabee


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope her Birthday was great! Where are the pictures?


----------

